# Victorian Fireplace (Foam Carving and Painting)



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

See Pics Below


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great project and an equally great tutorial. I like the nice clean lines. Your paint techniques are really effective as well. Love the inside firebox finish. Other than cost, is there a reason you use 3/4" foam as opposed to 1" all around? Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice job. I just want this in general in my living room.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a lot more 3/4" than 1". The 3/4" works well in this case because the joints are fairly close together. It's very rigid and light-weight. I just finished a coal basket and I'll post pics later.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

It doesn't work well for actual fires, tho. I can make one for you- just not as dirty.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

*Pic 1*








Pics


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Pic 2


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Great video! I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great project that you have made.


----------

